# Using Smoker for both Meats and Fish



## spudeye (May 23, 2015)

Hi have just about read the numerous pages on

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide

I am in process of making a Chest Freezer conversion to a Hot / Cold smoker.

Have knowledge and where for all to allow me to Hot & Cold Smoke but as I'm reading the above post my mouth is watering that much that I need a salmon fix in my head right now..

This creates a couple of questions please

To all the fisher smoker experts please.

1, I have read that you shouldn't smoke *all *meats in your Smoker.

  Another Forum suggested that you should not mix your smoking especially cold smoking per above post.

2, Am at the stage in my process where I can modify my smoker project to allow a small "Fish Cabinet" to be inserted as a inner smoker within a smoker.

Can I please have you collective *expert advice please *.

I will go back to the above "lox post" what a winner.

Between my darling wife, 5 daughters and two sons, (8 grandchildren) we would lovingly quietly drop a well made fillet as a starter in 5 mins.

That at the moment SBS (shop brought Shit) costs me over AUD $160 for a snack ..

Rgds Spudeye


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2015)

The lox recipe is an excellent recipe....    I have a separate smoker to do my fish...  otherwise, all meats taste like fish....


----------

